# Smoked Peanut Butter?



## bigdaddybison10

A buddy of mine asked at a Christmas party if I had ever tried to make smoked peanut butter? Apparently it’s served well with bacon... Any one have an idea how to accomplish this feat? I’m hoping to pull it off for a New Year’s party with the same crew.

Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## sammartin

I would think that you would get a smoking gun and smoke a jar of it and seal it for a hour or less. Maybe mix up the peanut butter and repeat. Ive smoked some cocktails before but never anything as dense as peanut butter so nut sure how much that would make a difference....but im keeping my eye on this because that sounds awesome. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Grab a cookie sheet and some parchment paper. Spread the jars content on the paper to about 1/2" thick and put the whole deal in the smoker. Cold smoke, <90, for an hour and take a taste. Keep going until the flavor is what you want. Scrape the PB back in the jar and you are good to go...JJ


----------



## bigdaddybison10

Thanks! I’ll give it a try this week and post a few pics of the process and results.


----------



## SonnyE

What happened?

I'm afraid you'd find me licking the parchment paper.
Yeah, I love Peanut Butter....


----------



## indaswamp

Were it me, I'd coat peanuts with peanut oil, then smoke the peanuts. After smoking the nuts, I'd blend them into butter.


----------



## SonnyE

indaswamp said:


> Were it me, I'd coat peanuts with peanut oil, then smoke the peanuts. After smoking the nuts, I'd blend them into butter.



Smoke your peanuts, then put them in the peanut butter. :oops: Sounds painful. :eek:
But could work. :rolleyes:

What happened to BigDaddyBison10?


----------



## indaswamp

No, I'm sorry I was not clear enough. What I meant was, don't mix them in peanut butter, make peanut butter from the smoked peanuts....homemade. Put them in a blender or food processor after you smoke them.


----------



## SonnyE

indaswamp said:


> No, don't mix them in peanut butter, make peanut butter from the smoked peanuts....homemade.



Oh, OK.
I think I'll opt for some Liquid Smoke...
Cheater, cheater, punkin eater....

I made my own Onion powder. Woo wee, so good!

Mr. Big Daddy must have got stuck in his attempt. MIA


----------

